# Columbia 2011 admitted people please help!



## elena (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, guys,
First of all congratulations to you all!
I didn't get in this year but I'm going to try again. I was just wondering if maybe somebody would be so kind to show his application materials. I would really like to know how far I was from the required level of greatness : )
That would be a huge help!
Thanks!


----------

